# CONTAMINATED TURKEY PRODUCTS ALERT



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

CARGILL RECALLS READY TO EAT TURKEY PRODUCTS12/15/2000-Cargill Turkey Products, Waco, Tex., has voluntarily initiated a recall of 16.7 million pounds of ready-to-eat poultry products produced at its Waco, Texas, facility to safeguard against possible infection by Listeria monocytogenes. The products were produced from May 1 to December 11. They were distributed nationwide and to two other countries through grocery stores, restaurants and institutions. Some of the products were sold at retail grocery stores in packages that can be identified by consumers. The products carry the establishment number P-635. Consumers with questions about the recall may call visit the Plantation Foods Web site. ____________________________________SOME PRODUCTS____________________________________SLICED PRODUCTSOwenï¿½s Hickory Smoked Pre-Sliced Turkey Breast, fresh Plantation Fiesta Pre-Sliced Turkey Breast, fresh Mesquite Smoked Pre-Sliced Turkey Breast, fresh and frozen Pre-Sliced Smoke Banquet-style Turkey Breast, fresh and frozen Black Forest Turkey Ham, fresh Pre-Sliced Turkey Pastrami, fresh and frozen Pre-Sliced Star Turkey Breast Riverside Pre-Sliced Hickory Smoked Turkey Breast, fresh and frozen Pre-Sliced Oven Prepared Turkey Breast, frozen Honeysuckle White Pre-Sliced Oven Prepared Turkey, fresh and frozen UNSLICED PRODUCTSDine Rite Picnic Dark Turkey, fresh and frozen Old South Turkey Ham, fresh Plantation Cajun Fried Turkey, frozen Honeysuckle White Cajun-Style Fried Whole Turkey, frozen Boarï¿½s Head Our Premium Low Salt Turkey, frozen Golden Catering Skin-on Turkey Breast, fresh Carmel Colored Our Premium Turkey Breast, fresh Our Premium Low Salt Skinless Turkey Breast, fresh Smoked Turkey Breast, fresh Oil Browned Chicken Breast, fresh Oven Prepared Skinless Turkey Breast, fresh Smoked Chicken Breast, fresh The Waco facility sold other products in bulk and that were sliced at delicatessens and restaurants and would not be readily identifiable by consumers. Cargill Turkey Products has contacted establishments who purchased those products, which are being removed and returned. Consumers who are concerned whether they may have eaten any of the products should contact their local grocery stores or restaurants.Consumers with questions about the recall may call Cargill Turkey Products at 888-621-2717 or visit the website www.plantation-foods.com. Cargill Turkey Products is based in Springdale, Ark., and is part of Minneapolis-based Cargill, Incorporated.CHECK THE FRIDGE.MNL_______________________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 12-15-2000).]


----------

